# Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. April 2016)

*Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*

Hey,
da ich sehr unzufrieden mit meiner Acer Laptop bin (Acer Aspire V 15 (V5-591G-75GP),
will ich dieses wieder zurückgeben.
Dank 30 Tage Rückgabe geht das bei Amazon recht problemlos.
Das Problem ist nur das ich das Laptop schon etwas genutzt habe und daher einige private Daten drauf sind.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht wie ich diese sicher löschen kann, so das diese nicht einfach wiederhergestellt werden können,
falls das Laptop weiter verkauft wird oder so.

Grüße,
Like A Sir

PS: Falls ihr euch fragt was ich mit unzufrieden meine: Verarbeitung ist eher schwach, Touchpad super ungenau 
und am schlimmsten: Das Display fängt manchmal an zu flackern.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*

Wie du das sicher löschen kannst, hängt von einigen Faktoren ab.

War ein Betriebssystem vorinstalliert das auch wieder drauf muss, oder kannst du einfach den ganzen Datenträger löschen?

Was für Datenträger verwendest du?  Lösch-Vorgänge sind bei SSDs grundlegend anders als bei Festplatten. 


Hast du schonmal nach einem passenden Tool gesucht?  Dafür gibts doch bestimmt was bei Google.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*

Also Betriebssystem war Windows 10 drauf inkl. der Acer vorinstallierten Software. Ob ich einfach alles löschen darf, weiß ich nicht genau da Amazon nur schreibt man sollte persönliche Daten löschen.

Datenträger ist eine SSD.

Ich hätte spontan Eraser verwendet, aber das löscht ja nur Daten die man selbst ausgewählt hat. Daher weiß ich nicht ob ich "manuell" alles finde.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Ich hätte spontan Eraser verwendet, aber das löscht ja nur Daten die man selbst ausgewählt hat. Daher weiß ich nicht ob ich "manuell" alles finde.



Wenn du nicht alles platt machst, wirst du so oder so Spuren zurücklassen.  Da würde ich mir gar keine Illusionen machen ...    Die Frage ist, ob du alle "interessanten"  Daten selbst findest.


----------



## LP96 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*

Ich schlage mal zurücksetzen und dann den freien Speicherplatz löschen vor.
Ansonsten mit entsprechenden Tools die Partition löschen und per Hand neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*

Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, werde ich denke ich die Platte komplett platt machen und Windows 10 + Acer (Müll-)Software neu installieren.

Wie kann ich das am besten machen?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Unterschiede die ich im Vergleich zu einer normalen HDD beachten muss?

Edit: Gerade im Handbuch gefunden das man das System auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen kann und dabei alle anderen Daten löschen.
(siehe Bedienungsanleitung Seite 32 - Laufwerk vollständig bereinigen)
Denkt ihr das reicht aus?


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> Edit: Gerade im Handbuch gefunden das man das System auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen kann und dabei alle anderen Daten löschen.
> (siehe Bedienungsanleitung Seite 32 - Laufwerk vollständig bereinigen)
> Denkt ihr das reicht aus?


Kommt drauf an, wie gelöscht wird. ...  steht das in der Anleitung?  (hab gerade wenig Zeit um mir die durchzulesen, sorry)


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wie gelöscht wird. ...  steht das in der Anleitung?  (hab gerade wenig Zeit um mir die durchzulesen, sorry)



"Laufwerk vollständig bereinigen bereinigt das Laufwerk nach dem Löschen jeder Datei, so dass nach der Wiederherstellungen keine Dateien mehr gesehen werden können. Die Bereinigung des Laufwerks dauert wesentlich länger, bis zu fünf Stunden, aberist sicherer, da alte Dateien komplett entfernt werden. "

Ist halt für sehr schwammig formuliert


----------



## Leob12 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*

Ja, zwischen "nicht mehr gesehen" und "nicht mehr wiederherstellbar" liegt ein Unterschied. 
Bei normalen HDDs genügt es sie zu formatieren und dann komplett neu zu beschreiben, ob das bei SSDs auch so funktioniert, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (6. April 2016)

*AW: Laptop Rückgabe - persönliche Daten löschen, aber wie?*



Kill-Like-A-Sir schrieb:


> "Laufwerk vollständig bereinigen bereinigt das Laufwerk nach dem Löschen jeder Datei, so dass nach der Wiederherstellungen keine Dateien mehr gesehen werden können. Die Bereinigung des Laufwerks dauert wesentlich länger, bis zu fünf Stunden, aberist sicherer, da alte Dateien komplett entfernt werden. "
> 
> Ist halt für sehr schwammig formuliert


schwer zu sagen ...    Wie gesagt, bei SSDs läuft das technisch anders als bei HDDs, keine Ahnung ob die daran angepasst sind


----------

